# Shaking/Trembling in Tail Area



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

George is almost four months old, now, and he's doing wonderfully!

He has his own bird diaper now, so he can sit out in the dining room with my while I'm doing my homework. He loves to watch himself in the mirror. This means I have been able to watch him often, instead of at smaller periods of time, like before.

Lately, I have noticed that every now and then, George's tail and wings quiver when I approach him, or sit close to him. This doesn't happen when I am farther away from him.

What does this mean?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Some kind of excitement--they all do it from time to time. Nothing to worry about.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is responding to your presence. It can be either that he is excited that you give him attention.
What does he do when you get closer? If he is giving you kisses and coos and wants to snuggle it is definetly excitement.

Some of my not so tame birds do it also when they warn me to stay away from their territory. If I still aproach them I get wing whacked and even attacked and bitten.

George is definately feeling at ease with you.

Reti


----------

